# Official IWC wristshots thread!!



## Dimer

Here you can post up your wristshots. It is always best to see an IWC where it belongs, on the wrist. 

This is what I'm wearing today:










Here are some wristshots I've 'collected'


----------



## stringthing

You're one lucky guy Dimer ! My favourite is number 10 - the Pilot Chrono on the light brown strap b-)


----------



## watchngars

Plural


----------



## GovtFunded

Still need a better camera...


----------



## HR F1

My only two at the moment:

On bracelet-

















On rubber-

















The combo my youngest son drools over (literally) :-d-


----------



## karwath

The white dial on the bracelet is stunning. I saw that model this evening at a local AD, and have been thinking about it ever since! Funny that I stop by here and this is the first post I see!

|>


----------



## GuitarAddict




----------



## dosei

My only IWC:


----------



## Dimer

A lot of very nice watches here!!


----------



## MHe225

It's not a great picture by any stretch of the imagination, but we haven't seen this model yet in this thread, so .....


----------



## Jim123

iphone picture sorry!!


----------



## Dimer

Just scanned through my BB pics, not the best quality, but you get the idea


----------



## roguehog

Two of my few best friends.
Apologies for the poor quality pics.


----------



## Robertus

*Cousteau Chrono forever...*

I was hoping that the first AT Cousteau Chrono 2010 wristshot will be mine but unfortunately a couple others outpaced them. At least mine is the very first that was delivered to the Eastern European market  Any info how many will be produced and/or how long will they be available?
A super watch BTW, a few other straps to arrive and thinking of buying the new all blue dial "street" version too
Anyway, enjoy!
Best, Robert


----------



## HR F1

*Re: Cousteau Chrono forever...*

That Cousteau dial is a thing of beauty! I wonder what it would look like with the blue AT rubber strap?


----------



## Robertus

*Re: Cousteau Chrono forever...*



HR F1 said:


> That Cousteau dial is a thing of beauty! I wonder what it would look like with the blue AT rubber strap?


It's right on order now))) A black croco strap with folding clasp is missing from the option list though...


----------



## charles2

*Re: Cousteau Chrono forever...*










By the way, for Dimer one remark and one question:

- the vintage collection ingenieur is great, but really needs a leather strap imho.

- what's the sixth watch of your first series?


----------



## anonymousmoose

Did someone say 'wrist shots'?













































































































all automotive pictures were taken when car was not moving. Safety first!


----------



## GovtFunded

*Re: Cousteau Chrono forever...*

Robertus,

Sorry I beat you to the punch, but to be fair, your pictures are far superior. I believe I'll be sourcing the blue strap from the new incoming chrono for my Cousteau also. I don't understand why the Cousteau strap came in black. If only my 3548 blue Cousteau strap would fit, I wouldn't have to worry. The proprietary strap system strikes again!


----------



## Robertus

*Re: Cousteau Chrono forever...*

Thx for the kind words! I enjoy a lot the strap change system but I'm very angry why those rubber straps don't have a folding clasp... possibly with a double push-button system, like that of Omega. What's more, I think that the 45.5 mm diameter of the bezel does not fit the 20 mm width of the Velcro straps, which I like otherwise a lot. I wonder why they could not produce end-links to accept 22 mm Velcro.
My other wish is the mat black croco strap for occasional evening wear, when you travel and don't want to take more than one watch with you. A 22/22 mm one with white (or black) stitching and a folding clasp would be fantastic and IWC could collect lots of money. As no-one is diving with the steel bracelet, that is for everyday use only. Why shouldn't be out there a leather strap too for everyday use?
I'm eye-balling with the new all-blue dial one too, to keep the Cousteau as scratch-free as possible, wearing it only occasionally.
And an advice: go and get the Fortis Official Cosmonaut Chronograph Set (without watch, straps and small parts of course) to keep your AT Cousteau parts in a safe place wherever you go. I could get a new one for a good price and it takes the two lengths of Velcro, the black Rubber, the steel bracelet, the bracelet adjustment pushers and spare parts, the warranty card - and the watch if needed. If IWC doesn't think of such things, we have to.
My last wish is the IWC Fliegerchronograph (base 7750 day-date) to appear on the market in 2012 with 42-43 mm case, a bidirectional turning pilots bezel, possibly underglass (like that of the AT 2004), and the quick strap change system... couldn't be happier.
You know, I'm in collecting wristwatches since cca. 1987 but the way best watch for my needs that ever appeared is this Cousteau Chrono 2010. Only the Fliegerchrono mentioned here could beat it...
Bestr regards and enjoy your beauty!
Robert


----------



## sss

*Re: Cousteau Chrono forever...*



Robertus said:


> Thx for the kind words! I enjoy a lot the strap change system but I'm very angry why those rubber straps don't have a folding clasp... possibly with a double push-button system, like that of Omega. What's more, I think that the 45.5 mm diameter of the bezel does not fit the 20 mm width of the Velcro straps, which I like otherwise a lot. I wonder why they could not produce end-links to accept 22 mm Velcro.
> My other wish is the mat black croco strap for occasional evening wear, when you travel and don't want to take more than one watch with you. A 22/22 mm one with white (or black) stitching and a folding clasp would be fantastic and IWC could collect lots of money. As no-one is diving with the steel bracelet, that is for everyday use only. Why shouldn't be out there a leather strap too for everyday use?
> I'm eye-balling with the new all-blue dial one too, to keep the Cousteau as scratch-free as possible, wearing it only occasionally.
> And an advice: go and get the Fortis Official Cosmonaut Chronograph Set (without watch, straps and small parts of course) to keep your AT Cousteau parts in a safe place wherever you go. I could get a new one for a good price and it takes the two lengths of Velcro, the black Rubber, the steel bracelet, the bracelet adjustment pushers and spare parts, the warranty card - and the watch if needed. If IWC doesn't think of such things, we have to.
> My last wish is the IWC Fliegerchronograph (base 7750 day-date) to appear on the market in 2012 with 42-43 mm case, a bidirectional turning pilots bezel, possibly underglass (like that of the AT 2004), and the quick strap change system... couldn't be happier.
> *You know, I'm in collecting wristwatches since cca. 1987 but the way best watch for my needs that ever appeared is this Cousteau Chrono 2010.* Only the Fliegerchrono mentioned here could beat it...
> Bestr regards and enjoy your beauty!
> Robert


Hi Robertus,

That last shot with the Look glove is great. How do you tighten the velcro strap?

Can you expand on your comment that I've highlighted above in bold?

Do you know if there are there any internal differences between the new blue dial model and the Cousteau?

Thanks.


----------



## gettocard

Here's mine. I'm sorry to say that despite big expectations me and this beautiful watch did not click and it's now for sale after only 3 weeks.....:roll: Lucky owner will get a great piece at a great price.


----------



## MTLGuy

My first IWC (also my first nice watch).


----------



## rohanmce

Possibly the most beautiful Ingy I have ever seen.



Dimer said:


> Here you can post up your wristshots. It is always best to see an IWC where it belongs, on the wrist.


----------



## Dimer

rohanmce said:


> Possibly the most beautiful Ingy I have ever seen.


I agree  Since it is so beautiful, here are some more (non wrist) shots 


IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr


IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph Platinum IW378403 by acejewelers, on Flickr


----------



## GovtFunded

*Re: Cousteau Chrono forever...*

Robert,

Agreed! A folding clasp, similar to an Omega or possibly a Breitling clasp, would be perfect for the AT strap! I might then swap the bracelet for the strap now and again. As it is now, the bracelet doesn't leave the watch. Damn, now I want one.

Fingers crossed for your fliegerchrono appearing! I'm still drooling for a St. Exupery chrono. It haunts my dreams!


----------



## Robertus

*Re: Cousteau Chrono forever...*

There are two different Velcro legths, for a lot of money each... I had to buy both the longer one is (for me) to wear the watch outside a coat when x-country skiing or just walking in the forest.
My expectations towards a watch: good name manufacturer, mechanic automatic movement, relatively high grade (here chronometer-level with Glucydur balance and Triovis fine tuning) with affordable service prices, chronograph, day-date. Case: steel, 0/60 count-up turning bezel, dark dial with good lume. Waterresistance good enough for swimming and occasional snorkeling, pushers screw-down or (here) usable underwater - I don't use them underwater but wanna be on the safe side). My colors of cloths are usually black-grey-blue, which fit this watch. Steel strap with push-button single folding clasp. Not oversize, relatively flat. (Here size is on the upper border but case diameter is 43.5 while bezel diameter is 45.5, while lugs are so steep that the watch can be easily worn on my 6.75" wrist. My previous daily wearer was the Breitling CSO, where the height of over 17 mm is a bit beyond what the 42 mm case would allow.) Easy strap change system is fantastic if you are on the road and want to take only one watch with you.
What still need further development:
- rubber strap needs a push-button folding clasp.
- Velcro should be made in 22 mm width, while the existing Velcro end-links would allow 20 mm, but the Velcro is only 19 mm.
- mat black croco strap 22/22 mm with folding clasp is still missing from the options.
- the watch would need black calender discs instead of the white ones but this can be easily changed after warranty time.
- a nice leather case would be useful for the spare straps, warranty card, bracelet adjusting tools, etc. I could buy a new Fortis Cosmonauts set for a bargain and I use that one: almost perfect for this.
I'd like to read other opinions too.
Hope this helps.
Best, Robert


----------



## Robertus

*Re: Cousteau Chrono forever...*



GovtFunded said:


> Robert,
> 
> Agreed! A folding clasp, similar to an Omega or possibly a Breitling clasp, would be perfect for the AT strap! I might then swap the bracelet for the strap now and again. As it is now, the bracelet doesn't leave the watch. Damn, now I want one.
> 
> Fingers crossed for your fliegerchrono appearing! I'm still drooling for a St. Exupery chrono. It haunts my dreams!


Completely agreed. As for the Fliegerchrono, the St. Exupery does not rock my boat, but I can easily imagine that it is lovely for others. I have two Fliegerchronos, the 3706 originally on Mk. I. bracelet, now on a black croco strap w/OEM folding clasp, and the 3705 which is temporarily on the Breitling mesh but wanna buy the new IWC mesh made for the Portofino. I've had this watch for more than 10 years now, very rarely worn, being a bracelet guy. So this mesh is a minor drop in color combos, but a wearable watch won at the end of the day. (IWC sold this watch with the steel Flieger bracelet too!!!)

Best, Robert


----------



## NOLA1

*Re: Cousteau Chrono forever...*


----------



## waxdass

anonymousmoose said:


> Did someone say 'wrist shots'?


Belgium Beer Garden eh?


----------



## Cinq

BP on a sunny day at the office:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Robertus

Cinq said:


> BP on a sunny day at the office:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Nice cabriolet office you have out there I like that combo with the BP and the juice... Enjoy! Robert


----------



## Broleo




----------



## Dimer




----------



## Cinq

Dimer said:


>


Stunning watch Dimer :-!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## MHe225

Cinq said:


> *Stunning watch Dimer* :-!


*+1* 
A few days ago, we have seen this very watch* in person and pictures don't do it justice. It's a flat-out gorgeous piece |> be it way out of my range - I think I have a nice collection, but just this one outvalues the entire collection by quite a bit. Still, it was great to see it in the metal and to try it on; we have, unfortunately, no wrist-shots to show .....

RonB

* and the wrist too :-d


----------



## Cinq

Here is a wrist shot of a watch I have neglected way too long, my first IWC, the St Exupéry Chrono:










The dial is amazing, just as the lume.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Dimer

Cinq said:


> Here is a wrist shot of a watch I have neglected way too long, my first IWC, the St Exupéry Chrono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dial is amazing, just as the lume.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Indeed a truly amazing watch and still a highly sought after IWC!


----------



## Jim123

That is a great looking watch, love that chrono, great photo


----------



## tornadough

Not enough Big Pilots here, so need to represent. Funny how this isn't a dial shot but I love how massive it looks.


----------



## Cabaiguan

Cinq said:


> Here is a wrist shot of a watch I have neglected way too long, my first IWC, the St Exupéry Chrono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dial is amazing, just as the lume.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Cinq...if you ever want to sell that bad boy...give me a ring. Beautiful!


----------



## watchngars

Not a good wrist-shot, but took it on vacation in Hawaii earlier this week.


----------



## neil1970

here's mine


----------



## Cinq

It turned out to be a beautiful sunny day after all!










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## motek41

still didn't try my new AT VC under the water, but that's how it looks under the spring sun..simply in the garden..













and today I visited mil and I wanted to see how it looks on her wrist..
hmm..surprisingly not bad and not too big..what would you say??


----------



## Dimer

Congratulations on your VC AT!!! It looks great  I see you also opted for the brown gator, it suits the AT perfectly. Enjoy it


----------



## motek41

thanks a lot Dimer, your recommendation certainly played a role in the decision to get this watch and also for the strap...it is one of the cases when the strap really changes the character of the watch...the rubber one is sporty...the leather makes it dressy..
|>:-d


----------



## Cinq

It has been a bit quiet here in the wrist shot department, so here are a few new ones:



















Have a good weekend and take some nice shots while you're at it |>

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## MHe225

Not the best quality picture, but how often do you see a pair of IWC's? I've mentioned this before, when I was sizing the bracelet of my Mark XVI, I made the expensive mistake to let my wife try the watch (are you paying attention, *motek41*?):










RonB


----------



## novedl

still my fave iwc


----------



## Robertus

*Different size for different genders?*



MHe225 said:


> Not the best quality picture, but how often do you see a pair of IWC's? I've mentioned this before, when I was sizing the bracelet of my Mark XVI, I made the expensive mistake to let my wife try the watch (are you paying attention, *motek41*?):
> 
> RonB


This is how strange prejudice works. This is a wonderful pair of watches and at first I was really astonished why you chose the same size of Fliegers, while there are at least 3-4 different sizes. We chose with wifey two different sizes: she has the Mark XII. Ladies (steel on bracelet), while I have the Fliegerchrono ref. 3706 (again steel on bracelet, now on black croco, in the meantime used to be on brown croco, see scan). 39 mm vs. cca. 29 mm. But really, why on Earth does the ladies watch has to be smaller? Lovely pair of watches, as said before, enjoy!
Best,
Robert

PS: Sorry for posting non-wrist shot! Mod, if agree, plz shift to the proper place of the pilot watch scan topic! Thx.


----------



## Tony A.H

Nice Thread to Show Wrist Shots
. but gotta say that: you have such an AWESOME Collection.!!!:-! :-! :-!
i should call you The IWC AMBASSADOR.. 

here's what i'm wearing this Weekend.









Cheers
Tony


----------



## Dimer

MHe225 said:


> Not the best quality picture, but how often do you see a pair of IWC's? I've mentioned this before, when I was sizing the bracelet of my Mark XVI, I made the expensive mistake to let my wife try the watch (are you paying attention, *motek41*?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RonB


So cool! And congratulations on your anniversary!!


----------



## motek41

love this photo Ron...really!!
cheers,
motek41


----------



## motek41

Tony, a beautiful watch!! the red limit on the power reserve is simply catching the eye gorgeously...so pity that my wrist is too small for this watch..
cheers,
motek


----------



## Cinq

You know what they say: eat your vegetables and fruits and you will grow up to be a healthy guy :-d










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Tony A.H

motek41 said:


> Tony, a beautiful watch!! the red limit on the power reserve is simply catching the eye gorgeously...so pity that my wrist is too small for this watch..
> cheers,
> motek


 Thank you motek
it is a Gorgeous Watch in the Flesh and has a lot of Presence on the wirst. :-!.

BTW, my Wrist is about 7,1/4 Inch. it's not so Big but it's rather Flat and what i believe helpes to pull it off.
mean while i'd listen to Cinq's Advise :-d

Cheers
Tony


----------



## BlackAngel

My 2 IWC's


----------



## Vicioussid

Hi Guys,

Thought I should share these pics. IWC Classic Pilot's Chrono on top of the Rockefeller Center NY.



















Thx V.


----------



## Cinq

Wow, those are great shots!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Tony A.H

cinq said:


> wow, those are great shots!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> cinq


 i copy that :-!


----------



## Broleo

+1



Tony A.H said:


> i copy that :-!


----------



## motek41

Tony, Cinq..
thanks for the fruits & vegetables advice...which I'm happily implementing :-!, nevertheless, my wrist (~6.3)...doesn't take a dial with more than 44mm....hmm..pity pity..:rodekaart

cheers..


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the Inge today:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Dimer

great pic! I'm wearing mine today as well


----------



## tornadough

Big Pilot


----------



## Matrim604

*Re: Cousteau Chrono forever...*


----------



## TeutonicCarFan




----------



## watchngars

Aquatimer 2000's - one on XL rubber, the other on regular rubber


----------



## Cinq

Here is yet another shot of my Portuguese Automatic:










Have a good Easter weekend!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## MHe225

Same watch, similar shot, no coffee:










Have a Blessed Easter and remember, it's not about the eggs.

RonB


----------



## tpetra87

New IWC Pilot Chrono. I am a happy and proud IWC owner


----------



## Cinq

Wearing the BP again, still loving it b-)










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Dimer

Just fitted a new summer strap:


----------



## xinxin

wore this yesterday... before the rapture.


----------



## Partanen

b-)


----------



## slashd0t

*Re: Cousteau Chrono forever...*


----------



## Frodo

Here are wt's of my to IWC's; an Aquatimer and an Ingenieur Chrono
AT picture taken while having a break from downhill skiing.


----------



## BenL

Awesome - #5 and #8 are my favorites.


----------



## BenL

Dimer said:


>


----------



## BenL

Eye candy...pure eye candy.


----------



## Partanen

.


----------



## Cinq

Here is a new Wednesday Wrist Shot of my BP:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## TDF

Nice selection of watches. Here's my Mission Earth:


----------



## Frodo

BenL said:


> Awesome - #5 and #8 are my favorites.


Good choise!
I love them myself. And all the others. And mecanical wristwatches in general. I need medication.


----------



## Partanen

.


----------



## Reese's TimePieces

Dimer said:


> Here you can post up your wristshots. It is always best to see an IWC where it belongs, on the wrist.
> 
> Here are some wristshots I've 'collected'


Absolutely Stunning! 

My favorite IWC by far!


----------



## GJ

Cinq said:


>


Gorgeous watch...


----------



## Dr JonboyG




----------



## SergeyR




----------



## Dimer

you win


----------



## Back

a watch I am not able to take off my wrist... :-!


----------



## slashd0t

SergeyR said:


>


----------



## Mooyizz

stringthing said:


> You're one lucky guy Dimer ! My favourite is number 10 - the Pilot Chrono on the light brown strap b-)


4 and 7 are super especially 7. for the first time, I find the thought of an Inge appealing


----------



## chgo

*Bp*









BP with a new strap,
Cheers,Chgo


----------



## waynel




----------



## floridaBMW

So many beautiful pieces, I MUST get a Portugiese Chrono. It seems to wear larger than 40mm also.

Ken


----------



## Platinum Member

*Re: Cousteau Chrono forever...*

Hi fellow IWC lovers,

i just got my new Ingenieur:


----------



## porschefan




----------



## BA211

Here are my two beauties. 
I love seeing all the IWCs here. Thanks to all for sharing.


----------



## Platinum Member




----------



## 007-FireTrap

hi there,

love your imac wallpaper - where did you download from? id like to have one if you don't mind



Dimer said:


> Just scanned through my BB pics, not the best quality, but you get the idea


----------



## bwong

Here is my latest favorite IWC – the IWC 5448 Vintage Collection Portofino Hand-wound. I can see how the original IWC 5251 Portofino Moon Phase became a hit!


----------



## elim

what model is this?



novedl said:


> still my fave iwc


----------



## Dimer

@ 007 Firetap:


IWC Big Pilot's Watch Edition Antoine de Saint Exupéry IW502617 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## mattjmcd




----------



## Mick

elim said:


> what model is this?


IWC GST Rattrapante (ref 3715-18)


----------



## Liquid_Lobotomy

Only seen one Portuguese hand-wound, so here's #2. Just a simple, classic design.


----------



## Dimer

On the wrist today:


----------



## avus

My Top Gun.


----------



## Dimer

Doppel Top Gun! Nice 

Nothing much changed here:


----------



## coincollector

Heres a bad pic of a titanium aquatimer 3536 and a few fishing reels that don't get used enough.


----------



## Dimer




----------



## Back

Love the Titanium Aquatimer!


----------



## Blunderact

Blunderact..


----------



## Blunderact

Dimer said:


> Here you can post up your wristshots. It is always best to see an IWC where it belongs, on the wrist.
> 
> This is what I'm wearing today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some wristshots I've 'collected'


Wristshot collections or watch collections? Awesome watch collections you've got there.

Blunderact..


----------



## Blunderact

That means it wants you to bring it home..... 


Blunderact..


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## macleod1979

Impressive.


----------



## lunitic

Portuguese reporting in.


Dad's IWC Portuguese by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## Dimer




----------



## gyang333

Dimer said:


>


I would like your job please, and that watch, and that camera


----------



## Fomenko

Cheking the lume in my Aquatimer...


----------

